# Who to follow on Twitter



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2012)

The master list of role-playing-game-related people to "follow" on Twitter. This list is far from exhaustive and is industry-centric (game designers and the like) - but if there are folks like me out there who are looking for interesting RPG-types to follow, here are a few suggestions.
​ 
Use this list as a starting point. It's certainly not an exhaustive list! You'll soon find yourself discovering other people to follow simply by virtue of using this starting network. You'll see who they tweet to, retweet, and so on and develop your own list. ​ 
Of course, you'll end up following a lot more than just RPG folks - there will be many people to follow no matter what interests you have. For example, I follow a number of British comedians, the BBC, some of my favourite TV shows, some friends, and so on. But this post is about using Twitter to enhance your gaming. ​ 
The first thing you'll probably ask is "What's the point?" I did, too. It was only when I read this excellent post by weem and installed Tweetdeck that I got the hang of it, and I'm glad I did. I strongly recommend that you read that post - from my point of view at least, Twitter doesn't really work unless you're using an app to manage the large influx of data you'll get streaming in once you're following a few people. Make use of hashtags, and remember that you don't have to scroll back and see everything you missed each time you check in, and you don't have to 'keep up' with everyone you follow: just see what folks are talking about right now. If it's important, someone will retweet it!​ 
[h=1]People[/h][h=1][/h]
@Morrus - that's me (and the EN World Twitter channel). Very self-serving of me to list myself first, I know. Follow me because I'm the best.
@Trevor_WotC - Trevor Kidd (D&D community manager)
@aquelajames - James Wyatt (D&D designer)
@wotc_rodney - Rodney Thompson (D&D and Star Wars designer)
@Loganbonner - Logan Bonner (game designer, formerly of WotC)
@GregBilsland - Greg Bilsland (D&D editor and designer)
@theweem - Mike Wiemholt (D&D enthusiast, video game designer/artist)
@ChrisSSims - Chris Sims (game designer, WotC)
@MikeMearls - Mike Mearls (D&D R&D manager)
@charlesMRyan - Charles Ryan (former D&D brand manager)
@Jonnynexus - author of Game Night
@KevinKulp - Piratecat from right here on EN World
@MonteJCook - Monte Cook (D&D designer, formerly of WotC, now Malhavoc Press); also see @MonteCookGames
@theRouse - Scott Rouse (former D&D brand manager)
@Pramas - Chris Pramas (former D&D designer, now Green Ronin Publishing)
@Wilw - Wil Wheaton is a gamer as well as Wesley Crusher (I also recommend @GeekandSundry)
@MonkeyKing - Wolfgang Baur (former D&D designer, now head of Kobold Quarterly)
@Nikchick - Nicole Lindroos (Green Ronin general manager)
@reveal74 - Tony Law (Business Manager of the ENnies)
@Mouseferatu - Ari Marmell (freelancer, author, D&D designer)
@SlyFlourish - Mike Shea (writer)
@matt_james_rpg - Matt James (freelancer for WotC)
@Brianrjames - Brian R. James (author of Grand History of the Realms)
@erikscottdebie - Erik Scott de Bie (Forgotten Realms author)
@Squach - Jeff Greiner (reviewer)
@michaelrobles - Michael Robles WotC's online community coordinator
@chattydm - Phil Menard (of Critical Hits)
@cwgabriel - Gabe from Penny Arcade
@RobinDLaws - Robin Laws (game designer - Feng Shui, Dying Earth RPG, D&D)
@brucecordell - Bruce Cordell (D&D designer)
@gamefiend - Editor of At-Will, a 4e blog
@rjschwalb - Robert Schwalb (D&D designer and WFRP)
@stannex - Stan! (d20 Modern designer, now Super Genius Games, formerly WotC, West End Games)
@Savageplanet - Hyrum Savage (Super Genius Games)
@seankreynolds - Sean K Reynolds (former D&D designer)
@muskrat_john - John Kovalic (Dork Tower comic strip, Munchkin illustrator)
@Hellcowkeith - Keith Baker (Eberron creator)
@Christulach - Chris Tulach (content developer for D&D Organized Play)
@SRMacFarland - Stephen Radney-MacFarland (D&D and Star Wars developer)
@NeoGrognard - also Stephen Radney-MacFarland
@susanjmorris - Susan J Morris (Forgotten Realms novels line editor)
@JessHartley - Jess Hartley (White Wolf novelist and designer)
@mightymur - Mur Lafferty (writer and podcaster)
@Ulaliya - Bethany Culp (White Wolf illustrator)
@wotc_rodney - Rodney Thompson (D&D and Star Wars designer)
@Jollybgood - Jolly Blackburn (Knights of the Dinner Table, Kenzer & Co.)
@rsdancey - Ryan Dancey (former WotC VP, now CEO of Goblinworks)
@erikmona - Erik Mona of Paizo Pubilshing
@claudiopozas - EN World's favourite artist!
@simonjrogers - Simon Rogers of Pelgrane Press
@robheinsoo - Rob Heinsoon (formerly WotC, now co-writer of 13th Age)
@kennethhite - Ken Hite (game designer and author)
@JonathanMTweet - Jonathan Tweet (former D&D designer, now working on 13th Age)
@PeterAdkison - former President WotC, owner of GenCon
@d20blonde - Liz Bauman (gamer; runs #rpgchat on Twitter)
@dungeonbastard - BilL Cavalier the Dungeon Bastard!
@r_a_salvatore - RA Salvatore (author) 
@JohnnFour - Johnn Four - writer and columnist
@Angus_A - Angust Abraham (long term RPG writer and publisher)
@geeksdreamgirl - E. Foley (columnist)
@bart_carroll - Bart Carroll (runs the official D&D website)
@SKenson - Steve Kenson (RPG designer, Green Ronin, Mutants & Masterminds)
@aquelajames - James Wyatt (D&D Creative Manager)
@DavetheGame - Dave Chalker (columnist, runs Critical Hits)
@mforbeck - Matt Forbeck (author, game designer)
@e_cunningham - Elaine Cunningham (prolific Forgotten Realms novelist)
@newbiedm - D&D blogger
@Sernett - Matt Sernett (D&D designer)​ 

[h=1]Organizations, Game Companies & Websites[/h][h=1][/h]
@ENnies - Twitter channel of the ENnies
@Paizo - Paizo Publishing
@Kenzerco - Kenzer & Company
@SJGames - Steve Jackson Games
@KoboldQuarterly - KQ's Twitter feed
@GreenRoninPub - Green Ronin's Twitter channel
@Wizards_DnD - Wizards of the Coast
@Criticalhits - Critical Hits website's Twitter feed
@4eblogs - an automated list of blog entries
@obsidianportal - campaign website
@MargaretWeisPro - Margaret Weis Productions
@goodmangames - Goodman Games
@rpgobjects - RPGObjects
@crafty_Games - Crafty Games
@ukroleplayers - UKRolePlayers.com
@Kenzerco - Kenzer & Co
@Cubicle7 - UK RPG company Cubicle 7
@13thage - the Twitter account for the RPG
@SuperGeniusRPG - Super Genius Games
@reapermini - Reaper Miniatures
@Ab_Chaosium - Chaosium Inc.
@gnomestew - Gnome Stew website
@Gen_Con - Twitter channel for the best four days in gaming!​ 

You can also make use of "tags" to follow subjects of interest - or, indeed, to have your tweets seen by everyone following that tag. You'll often see tags used in tweets: these are words preceded by the # symbol - for example, #dnd ,#pathfinder , or #rpg . To use them, simply include them somewhere in your tweet. The tag for D&D Next is #dndnext.​


----------



## darbelis12 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks i needed this.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jun 20, 2012)

It would be helpful to know what they tweet about, moreso than their professional credits. F'rinstance,







> @Loganbonner - Logan Bonner (game designer, formerly of WotC)



doesn't actually tell me whether I should follow him or not. "Friendly guy, interacts with other tweeters frequently, music buff" or "Occasionally disperses succinct, pithy analyses of game design trends" or "Periodically tweets discounts and deals on products he's had a hand in" would better help us decide who to follow. What we've got is a huge list of potentially-interesting names that we have to individually look up, without any guidance on "who to follow".


----------



## Morrus (Jun 20, 2012)

dammitbiscuit said:


> It would be helpful to know what they tweet about, moreso than their professional credits. F'rinstance,doesn't actually tell me whether I should follow him or not. "Friendly guy, interacts with other tweeters frequently, music buff" or "Occasionally disperses succinct, pithy analyses of game design trends" or "Periodically tweets discounts and deals on products he's had a hand in" would better help us decide who to follow. What we've got is a huge list of potentially-interesting names that we have to individually look up, without any guidance on "who to follow".




Slave driver! 

Seriously, though, that's a workload I'm not keen to take on. I figure folks can look quickly at someone's tweets and decide fr themselves if they want to follow 'em.


----------



## dammitbiscuit (Jun 21, 2012)

Morrus said:


> Slave driver!
> 
> Seriously, though, that's a workload I'm not keen to take on. I figure folks can look quickly at someone's tweets and decide fr themselves if they want to follow 'em.



Ah, I thought you personally followed these guys, and would thus know them well enough to jot down a sentence or two about them. This is a list of big names thing, not a "check these guys out, I vouch their Tweeting is great!" sort of thing?


----------



## ayatkinoi (Sep 15, 2012)

@wotc_rodney - Rodney Thompson (D&D and Star Wars designer)
basically i follow this person as he is really  a gr4eat designer of star wars game . most often tweets and also replies to it fans and also suggest the new techniques and suggetions


----------



## WolfStar76 (Sep 25, 2012)

I think, @Morrus, you should make a couple twitter lists, and we can all just subscribe to your lists.


----------



## essiem (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't forget @critjuice! They're new, but their stuff has been good. Mostly pics right now, but they've got a podcast going as well.


----------



## Dunthall (Sep 25, 2012)

@realityblurs, he is quite interactive with his fans. 
@roleplaydna


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2012)

essiem said:


> Don't forget @critjuice! They're new, but their stuff has been good. Mostly pics right now, but they've got a podcast going as well.




One cannot forget something new!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2012)

Dunthall said:


> @realityblurs, he is quite interactive with his fans.
> @roleplaydna




Explain.  Just posting random names ain't gonna get them added!


----------



## coloradorockies (Oct 10, 2012)

How can I subscribe to your lists? Thanks


----------

